# Stippermesse Bremen 2014



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2014)

Meine Einkaufsliste wächst und wächst, nach meinem Erstbesuch im letzten Jahr freu ich mich schon auf die diesjährige Stippermesse am *Sonntag, den 2. März*.
http://www.stippermesse.com/

Auch wenn ich Veranstalter Heinz erwürgen möchte, denn an genau diesem Sonntag ist bei uns im Dorf Karneval, wo ansonsten keusche Mädels angeheitert zu leichten Opfern... na, auf jeden Fall muss ich mit Ulli früh los, um früh wieder daheim zu sein um dann ...ähem, ich scheife ab.

Ich hoffe dieses Mal auch einige Boardkollegen dort auf einen Kaffee oder ein Flüppchen zu treffen!!!

Wer sonst da?
Was steht auf euren Wunschzetteln?


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Na klar ist der Termin gesetzt.


----------



## Welpi (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

@Kati: Beim Käffchen und nem Schnack wär ich sofort dabei, bei der Messe sowieso... wenns net soooo elends weit zum Anreisen wäre... #q


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Mir ists egal, aber wenn die einer anschwärzt wegen Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz und so kriegen die Haue.


----------



## MAXIMA (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Nee, das ist das Jecken-WE und weil langes WE und ich hasse das Pappnasengehabe......fahr ich mit meinem Junior Angeln....
Doofe Termin Auswahl, kann nur einem Fishkopp pasieren#d


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Ulli hat ja versprochen auf's Gas zu drücken, damit wir rechtzeitig daheim sind um Party zu machen.
Ich vermute, etwas Panik ist auch dabei; seine frisch Angetraute will wohl auch los ...und verkleidet sich als Single


----------



## ulli1958m (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ulli hat ja versprochen auf's Gas zu drücken, damit wir rechtzeitig daheim sind um Party zu machen.
> Ich vermute, etwas Panik ist auch dabei; seine frisch Angetraute will wohl auch los ...und verkleidet sich als Single


_*Ich glaub das war ein  |good: #6*_ :q


----------



## Tricast (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Tut mir Leid wegen der Jecken, aber der Termin ist seit 13 Jahren fix: Immer der erste Sonntag im März!

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Tricast schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid wegen der Jecken, aber der Termin ist seit 13 Jahren fix: Immer der erste Sonntag im März!
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz



bei mir auch-seitdem die Stippermesse ist,habe ich immer das Wochenende Dienst.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Tricast schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid wegen der Jecken, aber der Termin ist seit 13 Jahren fix: Immer der erste Sonntag im März!


Ach so, dachte schon, du hast Karneval übersehen, bzw. es als kulturloses Nordlicht einfach ignoriert |rolleyes

Na, wir kommen ja trotzdem.
Müssen dann halt etwas schneller durchhuschen. Und ich werd Ulli während der Fahrt wohl zum Clown schminken müssen. 

Machen wir ein kleines Anglerboard-Treffen mit allen, die vom Board da sind?
*11:30 Uhr im Foyer am Kaffeestand!*
Kämmt euch die Haare, ihr Punker, ich hab natürlich die Kamera dabei.


----------



## paulmeyers (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Stippermesse>Karneval!


----------



## Eltonxxl (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Moin, 

gibt es eigentlich schon ein Ausstellerverzeichnis bzw. Hallenplan, oder war ich einfach zu doof um den zu finden? 

Vielen Dank vorab. 
Elton


----------



## compi204 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Gleichberechtigung wird da aber auch groß geschrieben.

*Eintritt*


*Eintrittskarte 5 €*
*Frauen und Jugendliche*
*Eintritt Frei*



|uhoh:

Gruß compi204


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Das ist gar nicht "|uhoh:" , sondern sehr geschickt, denn so "dürfen" einige Kollegen wohl überhaupt da hin, wenn sie Weib & Erzeugnisse mit schlören können.

 Und ihr wollt jetzt nicht über 5 Tacken Eintritt stöhnen, oder?!


----------



## compi204 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Wer will denn immer gelichberechtigt sein ?? 
Wenn sich dann mal nen Mann beschwert wird gleich abgewiegelt.

Zurück zum Thema 

Gebe Dir natürlich Recht das Man(n) das so als Familienausflug Tarnen und einen schönen Tag auf der Messe verbringen kann.
Für mich leider zu weit weg.


----------



## Tricast (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Von "weit weg" kommen die Messebesucher aus Österreich und Schweden.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

5 Euro ist OK!


----------



## compi204 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

@*Tricast*
Ich Wohne zwar in DE aber ca. 800 km sind nun mal auch kein Pappenstiel.

@*Pikepauly * 
Die 5€ find ich auch OK mir ging es eher um die, in DE immer so hoch gepriesene, Gleichberechtigung.


Gruß compi204


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Na klar ist der Termin gesetzt.


Ich merk mich das!


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Die Gleichberechtigung in DE wird nur für ein Geschlecht umgesetzt.
Det, wenn Du hinwillst melde dich mal bitte.
Ich kann Dir Quartier anbieten, der Hausfrieden ist schon seit langem wieder OK!


----------



## phirania (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht "|uhoh:" , sondern sehr geschickt, denn so "dürfen" einige Kollegen wohl überhaupt da hin, wenn sie Weib & Erzeugnisse mit schlören können.
> 
> Und ihr wollt jetzt nicht über 5 Tacken Eintritt stöhnen, oder?!



Kati hast du als Mädel da nich Eintritt Frei.....:q:q:q:q


----------



## Tricast (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Wir sind langsam soweit mit dem Hallenplan. Noch diese Woche wird der Hallenplan  eingestellt. Aber vorab schon mal für Alle die es interessiert die Aussteller: Matchanglershop, Jaxon, Sänger, Top Secret, Hardy, Greys, FTM, Tubertini, Matrix (Fox), Colmic,  Browning, S&W, Prologic, Drennan, Preston, Rive, Mosella,  Shimano, CM-Lockstoffe, CT, Drescher, Mivardi, Matchtackle, Zammataro,  Pole Doc, Stipp Profi, Evezet, Exner, O&W, Daiwa, Sensas, Hardcore  Fishing Peter van der Willik, Octbox, m&m Posen, Michael Schlögl,  Primus, Verpa, Daut, Andreas Bruners (Friedfischen.de), Korum, Eco  Fishing, Gigafish Angelschnüre. 
Wir hoffen noch 1-2 Marken präsentieren zu können, steht aber noch nicht fest. Die Engländer zieren sich immer so.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Das hört sich nach was an, viele interessante Aussteller dabei.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Tricast schrieb:


> ...Matchanglershop, Jaxon, Sänger, Top Secret, Hardy, Greys, FTM, Tubertini, Matrix (Fox), Colmic, Browning, S&W, Prologic, Drennan, Preston, Rive, Mosella, Shimano, CM-Lockstoffe, CT, Drescher, Mivardi, Matchtackle, Zammataro, Pole Doc, Stipp Profi, Evezet, Exner, O&W, Daiwa, Sensas, Hardcore Fishing Peter van der Willik, Octbox, m&m Posen, Michael Schlögl, Primus, Verpa, Daut, Andreas Bruners (Friedfischen.de), Korum, Eco Fishing, Gigafish Angelschnüre...



Liest sich schon mal gut! |rolleyes


----------



## Tricast (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Für Kati und alle, die gerne auf die Großen angeln haben wir dieses Jahr die  SHG-Dortmund eingeladen. Bernd Steffen und Roland Fiedler werden mit einem  eigenen Stand auf der Stippermesse vertreten sein. Dort werden alle Fragen zu Gerät,  Montagen und Futter beantwortet um erfolgreich auf kapitale Friedfische  zu angeln. 

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Also eine Light-Tackle Karpfenangel-Ecke! Find ich gut! :m


----------



## ulli1958m (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Tricast schrieb:


> Für Kati ....... Dort werden alle Fragen zu Gerät,  Montagen und Futter beantwortet um erfolgreich auf kapitale Friedfische  zu angeln.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Bremen
> 
> Heinz


_*Heinz...Kati *kümmert sich seit Jahren nur um die* "Kleinen" *_


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also eine Light-Tackle Karpfenangel-Ecke! Find ich gut!


Nenn die Beiden mal Karpfenangler... 



Tricast schrieb:


> Bernd Steffen und Roland Fiedler


Wobei ich sie ja "mein schlechtes Gewissen" nenne; oh ha, da muss ich mir wieder Sprüche anhören... |uhoh:



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _Heinz...Kati kümmert sich seit Jahren nur um die "Kleinen" _


Pffffft...
Wer lag bei der Brasse noch mal weiter vorn? |kopfkrat
Und wer wird bei der Schleie weiter vorn liegen? |supergri


----------



## Tricast (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Heinz...Kati *kümmert sich seit Jahren nur um die* "Kleinen" *_



ulli 1958

Auch für die Kleinfischangler wird genug geboten; angefangen bei den Speedfischruten bis zum speziellen Futter. Also ulli, auch für Kati wird das passende dabei sein. Aber vielleicht orientiert er sich ja um und angelt in der kommenden Saison nur auf die dicken. Und vielleicht hilft ihm ja die neue DVD von Michael Schlögl - Method Federn mit Boilies + Dumbbells. Die erste DVD über das Methotfeedern in Deutschland. Wir verlosen übrigens 20 Stück auf unserer Seite stippermesse.com (auf Facebooke).

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Welpi (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Oh man, damnit! Wenn ich das Ausstellerverzeichnis so lese könnt ich noch mehr heulen... die Ruten von Drennan würd ich schon sehr gerne mal begrabbeln, da gibts bei mir weit und breit keinen Laden der die hätte... wenn Bremen nur nich soooo weit zum fahren wäre... *heul*


----------



## Tricast (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Auf dem Stand von S&W (Prologic undDrennan) ist Robin Illner für Euch da. Es geht natürlich um den Fang großer Friedfische. Coarse Fishing wird immer beliebter und hier gibt es die Infos für einen erfolgreichen Angeltag.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz

PS: Auch Andal will auf der Messe sein. Wir sind im Gespräch mit Ihm.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Das Ausstellerverzeichnis ist nun online:
http://www.stippermesse.com/ausstellerverzeichnis/



Tricast schrieb:


> PS: Auch Andal will auf der Messe sein. Wir sind im Gespräch mit Ihm.


|bigeyes
Du hast 'ne Bühne, auf der er ein paar Shanties zum Besten bringt?







 :q


----------



## Tricast (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Ich kenne Andal noch nicht persönlich, aber was ich bisher von ihm gelesen habe hat mich überzeugt ihn einzuladen. Wird bestimmt interessant und lustig auf der Messe mit ihm. Wir freuen uns jedenfalls ihn auf der Stippermesse begrüßen zu können.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Singen werde ich auf gar keinen Fall... davor graust es mir selber. 

Wir sehen uns dann am Samstag in Bremen. |wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Sonntag, Hasi, Sonntag!


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Wohl am Samstag... da treffe ich mich mit Heinz. :vik:

Dich dann am Sonntag... oder!?


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Si. 
Fliege mit Kumpel Ulli So. morgen ein.
Ich nehm Kaffee. Mit Milch. Ohne Zucker. |supergri


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Die Milch aus der Dose, oder frischgepressten Kuhsaft? #h


----------



## ulli1958m (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Milch aus der Dose, oder frischgepressten Kuhsaft? #h


iss ihm egal...hauptsache ät kostet nix 
.....allerdings mit % im saft gibt er aber gerne mal ein euro aus :q


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Naja, nachdem ich auf laktosefreie Milch umstellen musste, schmeckt der White Russian auch nicht mehr so wirklich.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Bin auch am Start... reise bereits SA morgen an und verbringe mal nen Tag mit meiner Freundin in Bremen. Sonntag sind wir dann zu 2. auf der Messe.... wird ein harter Tag. Sonntag abend geht's noch zurück Richtung Frankfurt....


----------



## ulli1958m (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Machen wir ein kleines Anglerboard-Treffen mit allen, die vom Board da sind?
> *11:30 Uhr im Foyer am Kaffeestand!*
> Kämt euch die Haare, ihr Punker, ich hab natürlich die Kamera dabei.


_*So langsam sollten wir über Namenschildchen nachdenken :q*_


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Rose im Knopfloch? |kopfkrat
_
(Und hab ich da "kämmt" mit einem M geschrieben? Aua! |rotwerden )_


----------



## phirania (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Rose im Knopfloch? |kopfkrat
> _
> (Und hab ich da "kämmt" mit einem M geschrieben? Aua! |rotwerden )_



 schleife im Haar....:l


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Rose im Knopfloch? |kopfkrat


....wohl etwas peinlich.:q
 Besser ein Treffpunkt zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit.
 Dann kann jeder raten wer der Jeweilige sein könnte.
 Ein Stehtisch halt oder am Hintereingang wenn dort draußen wieder geraucht werden darf.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



phirania schrieb:


> schleife im Haar....:l



Das hätte sicher einen sehr hohen Aha-Faktor mit enormem Erkennungswert. Aber obs wirklich dekorativ wird...!?


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



phirania schrieb:


> schleife im Haar....:l



zuwenig Haare


----------



## Tricast (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Dann wollen wir mal einen Vorschlag aufgreifen den Preston und Angelsport Zielke gemacht hat: Die ersten 10 kostümierten Besucher der Stippermesse erhalten den Eintritt erstattet und zusätzlich ein Präsent der Firma Preston.
So kommt der Karneval doch noch nach Bremen.


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Tricast schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal einen Vorschlag aufgreifen den Preston und Angelsport Zielke gemacht hat: Die ersten 10 kostümierten Besucher der Stippermesse erhalten den Eintritt erstattet und zusätzlich ein Präsent der Firma Preston.
> So kommt der Karneval doch noch nach Bremen.



Ich bin immer Kostümiert(als Ich)-reicht das auch?


----------



## phirania (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

https://www.google.de/search?q=mann...LI4rGtQbPsIDIDw&ved=0CCwQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=877

Kati braucht doch keine Verkleidung.......


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Lasst uns einfach wie vorgeschlagen um 11:30 treffen.
Am Kaffeestand findet man sich schon.
Ich bin der Hübsche mit Zopf & AB-Pulli. |rolleyes


kati48268 schrieb:


> Machen wir ein kleines Anglerboard-Treffen mit allen, die vom Board da sind?
> *11:30 Uhr im Foyer am Kaffeestand!*
> Kämmt euch die Haare, ihr Punker, ich hab natürlich die Kamera dabei.


Muss dann mit Ulli auch zeitig wieder los, wir haben ja noch etwas vor.
 |clown:#g


----------



## Tricast (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

*So ist der Ablauf*

Hallo Heinz,

wir haben uns die Auslobung so vorgestellt:

Jeder kostümierte der an unseren Stand (PRESTON Innovations) bis 11:00 Uhr kommt,
wird auf eine Liste eingetragen.

Gegen 11:11 Uhr werden aus diesen Pool 10 Teilnehmer
gezogen. Diese 10 bekommen den Eintrittspreis erstattet und ein Präsent.

Gruß Angelsport Zielke


----------



## Tricast (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, haben wir Andal zur Stippermesse eingeladen und er kommt auch.
Meine Frage: Welche Themen wären für Euch interessant um sie mit Andal einmal zu besprechen? Was möchtet Ihr wissen? Was soll er Euch zeigen?

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Da Andal quasi ein wandelnes Lexikon der englischen (also nicht neumodischen) Friedfischerei ist - denke ich mal wird das wohl sein Thema sein. Oder^^


----------



## phirania (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Kommt Andal auch Verkleidet.?
Dann brauch ich unbedingt ein Foto davon,sollte Kati für mich machen.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Die Gerüchteküche sagt, dass Andal auf jeden Fall verkleidet kommt und eine Figur des Dreigestirns darstellt, vermutlich nicht Prinz oder Bauer, sondern _Jungfrau.




_

Und wenn man in einem wandelnden Lexikon blättern will, dann doch evtl. zu Themen wie "vergessene Methoden/Köder" oder so was.


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Also den Mummenschanz und die Narretei überlasse ich denen, die von Geburt an dafür prädestiniert sind. Der Karneval und meine Wenigkeit sind uns sehr fremd. 

Sonst können wir über alles reden. #h


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Andal schrieb:


> Also den Mummenschanz und die Narretei überlasse ich denen, die von Geburt an dafür prädestiniert sind. Der Karneval und meine Wenigkeit sind uns sehr fremd.
> 
> Sonst können wir über alles reden. #h



das dachte ich auch,das die Stippermesse eher für Nicht-Jecken ist.

Komisch rennen alle an einen Tag verkleidet rum-ist es Karneval,macht man das an anderen Tagen kommt man in eine geschlossene Einrichtung-meine Erfahrung nachdem ich in einer solchen Einrichtung gearbeitet hatte.


----------



## Tricast (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wenn man in einem wandelnden Lexikon blättern will, dann doch evtl. zu Themen wie "vergessene Methoden/Köder" oder so was.



Das ist doch mal ein konstruktiver Vorschlag den Andal sicher gerne aufgreifen wird. 

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Kurze Frage: wie lange ist die Messe offen?
finde nirgends was auf der Seite,als Nachtschichtler ist Frühaufstehen Gift.


----------



## Tricast (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Die Stippermesse ist von 9 bis 16 Uhr geöffnet. Ab 8 Uhr kann man Karten kaufen und schon in das Foyer. Dort gibt es Toiletten und Arena Catering bietet ein Frühstück an.

Grüße aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Tricast schrieb:


> Die Stippermesse ist von 9 bis 16 Uhr geöffnet. Ab 8 Uhr kann man Karten kaufen und schon in das Foyer. Dort gibt es Toiletten und Arena Catering bietet ein Frühstück an.
> 
> Grüße aus Bremen
> Heinz



Danke,mal sehen wie fitt ich am Sonntag bin


----------



## BERND2000 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> um 11:30
> Am Kaffeestand findet man sich schon.
> Ich bin der Hübsche mit Zopf & AB...


 
 Was nun,
 anstatt der Rose im Knopfloch nun einen Zopf ?
 Na ja da war ja was mit Verkleiden, dann eben so...


----------



## ulli1958m (1. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Lasst uns einfach wie vorgeschlagen um 11:30 treffen.
> Am Kaffeestand findet man sich schon.
> Ich bin der Hübsche mit Zopf & AB-Pulli. |rolleyes
> 
> ...


und nicht vergessen...._*11:30 Uhr *am Kaffeestand_

übrigens...*ihr könnt "die" Kati ruhig ansprechen*...schüchtern isse nicht |bla: 

bis morgen Mädels #h


----------



## phirania (1. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> und nicht vergessen...._*11:30 Uhr *am Kaffeestand_
> 
> übrigens...*ihr könnt "die" Kati ruhig ansprechen*...schüchtern isse nicht |bla:
> 
> bis morgen Mädels #h



Hat die Kati sich schon fertig geschminkt  .?


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Bin schon im b&b hotel in Bremen.  Sehen uns morgen ebenfalls auf der Messe. Blaue weste und weisses capi . Lg Sascha


----------



## ulli1958m (1. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bin schon im b&b hotel in Bremen.  Sehen uns morgen ebenfalls auf der Messe. Blaue weste und weisses capi . Lg Sascha


knapp 500km #6

vorzeitige anreise mit freundin = shoppingtour :c
.....hoffe du hast noch ein paar euros retten können :q


----------



## Fr33 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Sooo wieder heil in der Heimat angekommen  Super Messe - alles nette Leute. Tipps und Tricks gabs immer gratis mit dazu.

 Hab ordentlich eingekauft  Der Kombi hat mal zeigen können was er konnte. Habe Uli getroffen und kurz geschnackt.

 Wenn die Distanz nicht wäre -  dann würde ich fast schon sagen nxt Jahr wieder!

 Aber was die Leute da an Waren und Mengen von der Messe geschleppt haben.... Junge, Junge! Säcke weise das Futter, Sitzkiepen, fahrbare Plattformen, Taschen uvm. Herrlich


----------



## Pikepauly (2. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Da konnte man einige Schnapper machen. Uns hats auch gut gefallen.


----------



## ulli1958m (2. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Tricast schrieb:


> Die Stippermesse ist von 9 bis 16 Uhr geöffnet. Ab 8 Uhr kann man Karten kaufen und schon in das Foyer. Dort gibt es Toiletten und Arena Catering bietet ein Frühstück an.
> 
> Grüße aus Bremen
> Heinz


_*Heinz....das war wie immer eine TOP-Messe *_#6

Einige super nette Leute getroffen...vorran _*Andal*_ http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=2381
mit dem wir ein paar Gespräche geführt haben |bla: #6

*F33* http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=17692
der doch noch ein paar Euro`s von der Shoppingtour seiner Perle retten konnte :q .....habs gesehen...die Taschen voller Bleikörbe  

*bernd2000* http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=108800 der keine weite Anreise hat |rolleyes

Schnäppchen habe ich einige gemacht  :k
achja...und wer gut verhandelt hat konnte zusätzlich noch ein paar euros mehr sparen ....und ich habe gut verhandelt :vik:


_*was mache ich am 01.03.2015 um 8 Uhr???*_ |kopfkrat

Da trinke ich erstmal einen Kaffee in Bremen auf der 14. Stippermesse |wavey:
http://www.stippermesse.com/


_*Gruss
Ulli*_ :g


_*Ps: Mein Beifahrer*_ http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=62609
war auf der Hin und Rückfahrt natürlich wie immer #u
Er mußte am späten Nachmittag noch die Festplatte löschen  :#2:|clown:#g


----------



## Andal (2. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

So... bin grad daheim rein bei der Türe.

Heinz, das war absolute Oberklasse!!! #6#6#6

Ich hab dermaßen Füß' und Rücken, aber das war es wert. Demnächst mehr. #h


----------



## Fr33 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Ich war ja das erste mal da - aber was ich die vergangenen Jahre in diversen Foren so gelesen habe, scheint sich die Arbeit von Heinz und Co von Jahr zu Jahr mehr auszuzahlen.

 Sogar ein kurzes Handshake mit Bob Nudd war drinnen. Alle anderen Größen der "Szene" waren auch dabei. Ob Meister Schlögl, Günter Horler, M. Zamataro, CM, uvm.... und fast jeder hatte mal ne Minute für nen Schnack!

 Preislich soll man keine Wunder erwarten - aber das was ich wollte und noch bisi mehr, gabs für paar Teuronen billiger als woanders. Ich kann gar nicht so viel schreiben wie ich mag.... zu viele Eindrücke hatte die Messe hinterlassen.

 Überall würde ich eher als der mit den schweren Futterkörben vorgestellt


----------



## Eltonxxl (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Moin, 

ich war auch, wieder einmal, begeistert. Vor allem die Mischung der Aussteller finde ich sehr gut gemacht, da man nur sehr wenig Produkte doppelt angeboten werden, also ein grosses Kompliment an Heinz und sein Team. Das ist für mich der grösste Vorteil der Stippermesse, da man alle Produkte die man so im Internet findet endlich mal in die Hand nehmen kann. 

Ein weiteres Kompliment geht von meiner Seite aus and die Aussteller, die sich in meinem Fall immer Zeit genommen haben Ihre Produkte zu erklären und auch nicht sauer waren, wenn man nichts gekauft hat. 

Eingekauft habe ich natürlich auch und das zu sehr fairen Preisen, wer auf einer Messe mit dem Verkäufer nicht über den Preis spricht, der ist selber Schuld und eine Rute die regulär z.B. 250,00EUR kostet, kann der Händler auch auf einer Messer nicht für nen Fuffi verhökern, sonst hat sich das mit dem Laden bald erledigt. 

Fazit: Super Veranstaltung, für den ich gerne den Eintritt bezahle. Macht weiter so!!!

Gruss
Elton


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Heinz....das war wie immer eine TOP-Messe *_#6


Jep!
Irre, was da los war, rausgeschleppt wurde,... das bei allseits guter Laune.



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Ps: Mein Beifahrer*_
> Er mußte am späten Nachmittag noch die Festplatte löschen  :#2:|clown:#g


Was ihm gelungen ist |rolleyes



Andal schrieb:


> ...Demnächst mehr.


Ja, den Messebericht wird Andal diesmal machen. |supergri
Werd noch ein paar Bildchen beisteuern, muss das Potpourri aber erst mal sichten.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Mir hat es auch wieder sehr gut gefallen.

 Auch wenn manch einer ja behauptet, das ich so oder so lieber zum Dachdeckerblei greife...

 Leider hätte ich das Treffen am Kaffeestand fast verpasst, schön dann: Andal, Kati, und Ulli aber doch noch kurz getroffen zu haben. Nun habe ich wenigstens mal Gesichter vor Augen wenn ich Eure (guten#6) Beiträge lese.

 Mann waren da viele Bekannte, schön das nun auch vor Ort, die Messe immer mehr Anerkennung findet.
 Aber umgekehrt schon seltsam, wie viele Angler aus der Region sich das trotzdem entgehen lassen.
 Man muss kein Stipper sein, um da Anregungen oder Kleinteile zu finden.

 Geruchsstoffe und Futter kann man vielfach nutzen. 
 Es ist halt eine Friedfischmesse, bei weitem nicht nur eine Veranstaltung für Stippfischfreunde.


----------



## Fr33 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Servus Bernd,


richtig - eigentlich ist "Stippermesse" der falsche ausdruck. Friedfischmesse passt besser 


bei Exner hätte ich mich fast totkaufen können. Als leidenschaftlicher Matchangler gabs da ganz viel Spielzeug


----------



## Gardenfly (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Gut das ich nicht da war :g
Wenn ich lese was da alles weggeschleppt wurde,hätte ich auch gemacht nur den Kram per Bahn nach Hause zu schaffen währe blöd gewesen.
Genauso wie die 65€ für die Fahrkarte (Niedersachsenticket währe billiger aber 3,5 Fahrzeit pro Strecke).


----------



## Fr33 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Hehe... ich bin aus der Ecke Fankfurt angereist.... 450km one way.... mit leerem Kofferraum hin - mit vollem zurück


----------



## BERND2000 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Zu der Namensgebung muss man die Ursprungsgeschichte der Messe kennen.
 Da waren einmal zwei Angler die sich vermehrt mit dem Friedfischfang auseinandersetzten.
 Als Quereinsteiger beim "W.Fischen" gar nicht so leicht. 
 Wenn man das wirklich ernsthaft macht, sucht man Kontakte, braucht Hilfe und Tipps und möchte auch mal Geräte vergleichen können...


 Es gab halt selten Gelegenheit in der Umgebung solches Material mal zu vergleichen, Kern der Messe ist darum wohl auch heute noch der Bereich wo die Stippen dicht nebeneinander liegen.
 Solche Ruten passen ja kaum in einen kleinen Angelladen und wer legt sich solch einen Wert auch schon in seinen Laden. 

 Bliebe nur beim "Fischen" den Austausch zu suchen oder die Konkurrenten um Informationen zu bitten.|supergri 
 Auf einer Messe aber, werden die Händler/Hersteller schon dafür sorgen, das geförderte Einzelangler auch Tipps geben.

 Friedfischmessen gab es immer, wenn auch nicht in Bremen.
 Aber die Stippermesse ist etwas besonderes, weil sie nicht im Kommerz begründet ist.
 Ihr Hergang, leitet sich aus dem Hobby, der Gründer ab.
 Ihrem Wunsch Kontakte zu bekommen/zu bieten und vor Ort etwas für Friedfischangler (Stipper) zu veranstalten.

 Das ist den beiden gelungen, meine Ich.#6
 Ein langer Weg, von einem Flohmarkt, in eine Schule, durch eine Tennishalle, der nun zuletzt in die Messehalle führte.


 (Ich hoffe das richtig verstanden und es auch richtig wieder gegeben zu haben...#h)


----------



## Andal (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Susanne und Heinz haben aus der "Stippermesse" einen hochwertigen Begriff im Bereich des Friedfischangelns gemacht, quasi eine Marke geschaffen. Stippermesse ist Bremen. Und sie haben einen Standard geschaffen, den man auf den üblichen anderen Angelmessen vergbelich sucht. Sie bringen die wirklichen Macher an die Weser. Nicht so wie woanders, wo man eine bunte Mischung von Händlern hat, die halt verscherbeln, was sie so im Sortiment haben.

Wenn in Bremen an einem Stand meinetwegen der Name Schlögl, oder Zammataro prangt, dann stehen die Herren aber auch hinter dem Tresen und wirklich jedem Besucher individuell Rede und Antwort. Bei Rive kommt der oberste Chef, inklusive einer eigenen Dolmetscherin angereist. Browning holt mal eben Bob Nudd aus England an den Stand. Nicht bloß für ein kurzes Winke-Winke, sondern richtig ausgiebig. Es ist eine Wonne mit diesem Mann zu plaudern!

Es ist eben ein gravierender Qualitätsunterschied, ob die an einem Messestand irgendein Verkäufer erklärt, dass ein Produkt so und so ist, oder ob du in Bremen stehst und mit dem Mann der das Produkt ersonnen hat darüber sprichst, warum es so geworden ist und nicht so.

Und das alles auf die Initiative von zwei liebenswerten und ungemein gastfreundlich Anglern hin. 

Danke nochmal an Susanne und Heinz, dass ich da dabei sein durfte. Was ihr da macht, das lässt so manchen hochgelobten Eventmanger peinlich alt aussehen! #6#6#6


----------



## Gardenfly (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> Einspruch! Von Bevensen aus über Hamburg Hbf nicht mal 2,5 Stunden... Nächstes mal meld Dich doch einfach vorher bei mir, vielleicht ist da noch ein Plätzchen auf dem 5er-Ticket frei.



jein hätte in meiner Wunschzeit UE fahren müssen,wie gesagt Nachtschichtler. Grösseres Problem ist dann eher das Zeug am Sonntag Nachmittag in den Zug zu bekommen.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> An welchem Kaffestand habt ihr Euch getroffen? Der vorne im Foyer oder .........Mit Zopf und AB-Pulli habe ich jedenfalls niemanden gesehen.
> 
> Schade eigentlich, aber vielleicht nächstes Jahr oder zur Raubfischmesse?
> 
> ...



 Das war vorne im Foyer.
Ich habe Sie auch mehr zufällig gefunden.
 Der Zopf war es, sieht man nicht mehr so oft.


 @Thomas
 Die Aufschrift auf dem AB-Pulli ist winzig und das Ding ist völlig unauffällig, da geht doch sicher noch etwas.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Sieht nur so aus, weil Kati so viel Masse im Pulli unterbringt ;-I)))


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Pffft... die größere Schrift auf dem Rücken wird durch mein Schwarzeneggergleiches Kreuz erst richtig aufgestellt
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...richt:-faszination-angeln-2014-in-lingen.html
(Foto 13)


----------



## BERND2000 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Ist ja unheimlich, wie schnell Du alles mitbekommst.:q

Aber ich verstehe es trotzdem nicht, auf so einem kräftigen Werbeträger, ist doch Platz für einen deutlicheren Schriftzug.
Das kann man natürlich nicht mehr nachträglich machen, das geht nur bei Neu..


----------



## Tricast (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Wir bedanken uns bei allen 3200 Besuchern der Stippermesse, bei KATI, Ulli und Andal. Andal war schon gleich um 8 Uhr mit zwei Jungs im Gespräch, ich verstand nicht alles was dort besprochen wurde, denn Bayrisch ist nicht gerade meine Muttersprache. Die Beiden kamen ganz aus München nach Bremen. Haben wir extra für Andal einfliegen lassen damit er sich in Bremen wohlfühlt. |kopfkrat 

Wir freuen uns schon auf die 14. Stippermesse 2015.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## ulli1958m (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

_*Ulli1958m, Andal, Kati48268 und BERND**2000*(iss hinter der Linse)
von links nach rechts_





kati48268 schrieb:


> Pffft... die größere Schrift auf dem Rücken wird durch mein _*Schwarzeneggergleiches Kreuz*_ erst richtig aufgestellt
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...richt:-faszination-angeln-2014-in-lingen.html
> (Foto 13)


Hier iss dein_* Kreuz*_ wohl etwas tiefer und nach vorne gerutscht  (guckst du Foto) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




aber vielleicht stehst du auch nur ungünstig im Hohlkreuz


----------



## Andal (3. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Ist alles nur reine Muskulator, Samenstränge und vielleicht ein zu dickes Unterhemd. Also alles so, wie es sich für einen gestandenen Kerl gehört!


----------



## phirania (6. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Ulli1958m, Andal, Kati48268 und BERND**2000*(iss hinter der Linse)
> von links nach rechts_
> 
> 
> ...



Scheinen aber alle drei Herren gut im Futter zu sein.....:q:q |rolleyes :q:q


----------



## Tricast (6. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Kann man so nicht sagen; morgens waren die drei noch ganz schlank als sie ankamen. Aber dann waren die ersten Bratwürste fertig und die Würstchenbude wurde gestürmt. 

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## phirania (6. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Moin auch Tricast
Nächtes mal bin ich auch wohl wieder mit dabei,schade diesmal hats leider nicht gepasst.
War ja auch wieder ne gute Messe.
Und ja die Bratwürstchen warens wohl....#6#6#6
Obwohl,bei unserer Kati...Ja nee ist Klar.  
Alles nur Bauchmuskeln.....
Schade hätte Andal auch gerne getroffen,aber beim nächstenmal klappts dann...


----------



## Tricast (8. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Auf www.stippermesse.com/galerie/ haben wir noch Bilder eingestellt.
Viel Spass beim betrachten. |bigeyes

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Tricast (30. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Der Termin 2015 für die 14. Stippermesse steht auch schon. 1. Sonntag 2. März 2015 in der Messe Bremen.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Andal (30. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Bin dabei! #6


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Damit bist'e diesmal weit genug von 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 entfernt.


----------



## ulli1958m (31. März 2014)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Damit bist'e diesmal weit genug von
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*super......perfekt...ein Messebesuch ohne Zeitdruck für Dich* |bla: #6
somit können wir wieder mit einem Auto zur Messe fahren. 

|wavey:


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Moin Boardies,
dieses Jahr findet die Messe ja auch wieder statt.
Aber wohl in einer anderen Halle.
Freue mich schon.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Jau.......... http://www.stippermesse.com/
*So. 1.3.*!!!
Heinz, ich freu mir schon #h

Werd natürlich wieder einen Bericht fürs Board machen.


----------



## bacalo (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2014*

Bremen (ca. 500 km) klappt wieder nicht, dafür lese ich deinen Bericht; gerne wieder in der Art wie letztes Jahr.

Werde allerdings am 15.02.2015 in Unna (ca. 300 Km)sein#h.

Gruß
Peter


----------

